# Runt



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

3rd born male








runt

Do you think he's that much smaller? I'm going to go look at them tomorrow. Would like to know more

As my search continues on for a puppy. i was wanting to know what everyone thinks of the runt of the litter. im going to go look at a litter from a seller and he has 2 males available. the one i am more interested in is the runt cause he is the color im looking for (solid blue, with little white on chest and paws) i was wondering if you guys could give me some of the pros and cons of the runt. thanks in advanced.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

How many pups were in the litter? Only these two? The runt of a litter usually faces a lot of challenges like getting a nipple from it's bigger stronger siblings. They are usually just not strong enough or large enough to access milk and need to be helped along by the breeder. Sometimes they can also miss out on important antibodies that they get from mother's milk that protects there immune system against different diseases and conditions. If this little guy makes it through the first few weeks then he should be fine and suffer no ill affects from being a runt. As I said though, the breeder needs to make sure he is getting on mom's nipple as much as the others. 

Side note: I'm not an expert in the whole breeding thing so someone else who has had litters and hands on experience would be able to give you better info than myself. However, from what I've read and researched this is what I have learned


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

He doesn't seem that runt-ish to me? Dunno, maybe it's the picture. There's no reason to take him (or any of the pups) away from the dam until at LEAST 8 weeks (the longer the better) so just visit him often and check his progress. Like Blue said, if he is indeed smaller, he will have his challenges and will need help in these crucial young weeks. Stay in touch with the breeder and visit often to monitor his progression. DO NOT just go over there and think he's cute and buy him and take him home. I can't tell you how many times I've witnessed people come to see a pup and then get upset that they can't take him/her home for another 4-6 weeks. Unfortunately, most breeders I've met are not very smart and just want the $ and pups gone regardless of age which is detrimental to the pups quality of life. A real breeder and good/intelligent human being would not allow any of their litter to leave prior to 8 weeks old.
Good luck, let us know how it turns out!

Ps. I went and looked at dozens of pups from all ages (4 weeks to 12 weeks) over the course of months before choosing my Luna. There are FAR too many puppies out there to not find the one that is in an ideal situation for you.


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

On. I'm not taking him till they're ready. I just went over to take a look at the litter.


----------

